
Kirk: A highly-flexible thread pool - luu
https://github.com/kinghajj/kirk
======
killercup
There is some technical discussion about this on /r/rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/43ajja/kirk_a_highlyf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/43ajja/kirk_a_highlyflexible_thread_pool/)

------
gregmac
..for Rust

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
Yes, it took entirely too much reading to determine this.

~~~
tekacs
Hint for anyone not aware: click the coloured bar beneath the 'commits,
branches, releases, ...' buttons to see the breakdown of languages in a GitHub
project.

(I agree with you that the README could have made it clearer, but clicking
that bar is about the second thing I do when I visit a GitHub repo :) ).

~~~
arthurcolle
What's the first thing?

~~~
noobermin
Probably read the description. At least for me I do so.

